
Russian Ships Near Data Cables Are Too Close for U.S. Comfort - Ankaios
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/26/world/europe/russian-presence-near-undersea-cables-concerns-us.html
======
rurounijones
"Russian Ships Near Data Cables Are Too Close for U.S. Comfort"

Because they might spot the US sub upgrading the taps on the cables.

------
vkazanov
Is that Pentagon asking for more money..? :-)

~~~
DiabloD3
Dear Congress,

Christmas is coming up, and we think we've all been good this year, and
deserve something nice under the tree. We know it was hard to get the Ford-
class carrier project going to replace our aging carrier fleet, and that cost
a lot of money...

But, let's face it: America's most important strategic assets are photos of
kittens and photos of boobs on the Internet. We believe Russia is using their
submarines to intercept our kittens and boobs. So, if it wouldn't be too much,
could we FINALLY get that giant robot we've been asking for? It could just
wade into the ocean and pick up the subs and toss them back to Russia like a
football. What is more patriotic than football?

Signed,

Your dear friends over at the Pentagon

P.S.,

We did an office poll, freshly baked apple pie and bald eagles tied, narrowly
beating football as the most patriotic thing ever.

------
cm2187
The world will be watching slightly less porn in the next US-Russian stand-
off...

Do many European companies use US based datacenters for their core systems?
Even before the Snowden revelations I would expect latency to push many to not
do so.

I guess it would rather affect smaller companies who rely on infrastructures
like salesforce.com or office 365 (not that I have any idea about where these
two examples store their data).

Also wouldn't all the .com and .net domain become unresolvable once the TTL
have passed? That could create havoc.

~~~
venomsnake
I would actually love some massive disruption for a couple of days (either man
made or natural) - it would expose some faults in the cloud strategies of a
lot of companies.

~~~
stormcrowsx
My company is running full steam into a situation where a loss of internet
means our product is down and the devs are sitting in their chairs spinning
because we can't access code, build servers, and binary build artifacts.

------
ionised
"We are worried about other nations doing the exact same thing we have been
caught doing."

